# Replacing LED strip lights Autotrail Apache



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Some of my lights are requiring replacement. I've seen loads for sale on Ebay. Should I get specific lengths as required or a multi metre length and cut to size. I haven't had the covers off mine yet but are they straightforward to connect up, and do I need any connectors. The Ebay sellers don't mention the connection method.

Thanks
John


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are using multi metre reel led strip you may need these connectors, really depends on the original fitting connection method.

I had to use this type of connector as I had to replace mini fluorescent tubes.

http://www.microminiatures.co.uk/acatalog/sTRIP-CONNECTORS.html

Terry

YouTube how to....


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I have done about 22 led strips in my Chieftain plus more outside in the boot and lockers. I soldered all mine it works out a bit cheaper but just as effective.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I replaced mine two years ago and used the connectors in the first picture. The original fitment Labcraft units are easily removed and I just cut the wires and used a small screw connector block inbetween.

I also used small electrical trunking to mount the led strip onto because otherwise the bottom lip of the cupboards may give a shadow. The trunking and led strip are both fitted with double sided self adhesive, so it is simplicity itself.

You can buy a length of strip on a reel and cut the strip between the connectors at any point (every three leds).

JohnW


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have just replaced the LED strip lights in my van and I used this company to buy the replacements http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/ They have a good range of products, are based in the UK and are very quick with delivery, usually you receive next day if you order by about 2pm, and only a couple of quid delivery charge. You can order any length of LED and they solder the power cable on one end for you with a rubber grommet over the end to protect the connection, so if for example you ordered 3 lengths of 50cm LED, each length will come with the power cable pre-soldered to one end. You can have up to 2 metres of cable included in the price. I have been extremely impressed by their products, prices and service. I should say that I have no connection with them other than as a customer.

Andy


----------

